# How often to Grunt and Rattle



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

Im new to hunting and I have watched a bunch of videos on youtube. We all know anyone can put anything on the web. One video I watched thast seemed to have good reviews stated the best time to grunt and rattle was the month of November, primarily the first 10 days. The question I have is have often do you grunt and rattle, every 10 minutes, 1/2 hour I have no idea. Also if anyone could suggest a good call and rattle. I appreciate any advice.


----------



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

I guess it depends on personal preference. I normally don't do much blind grunting, but if I see a deer out of range, I like to give 2 grunts, about 5 seconds between each. I sometimes give a couple blind grunts/bleats during the rut about a half hour to 1 hour between each sequence. I like to give it this much time between each sequence because deer might take a while coming into these calls, especially if they have to circle downwind of you. With doe bleats and grunts, I think it depends more on if there are deer moving in your area when you are doing these calls.
As far as rattling goes, I haven't had much success. I have rattled in a spike during rifle season in Michigan a few years ago. He came in about 30-60 seconds after I rattled for 1 minute. I probably wouldn't rattle more than a half hour to 1 hour between sequences because it can bring bucks in from much further distances since it is louder than grunting. Like I said, it's more personal preference.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't do a lot of blind grunting or calling. If I see a buck, and I can tell he isn't going to come into range on his own then I might try a grunt call to persuade him my way. 

I do some blind rattling. I typically do this when I think it is common for deer to be on the move or when my hunt is done (mornings only). For example, on a morning hunt I will rattle about 10 mins after first light and again about an hour later. Then, if I still haven't seen anything, and I am planning on leaving at 10am anyway, then I will rattle one last time at about 9:40am as I figure might as well try it. In the evenings I love to rattle right after the sun sets. I have some dandys come running right into my set up.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

I have heard many times that a grunt is not a threatening sound in the woods, so I will grunt blindly every half hour or so starting towards the end of Oct. I will rattle every hour or so. Soemtimes I do a little of both at the same time. I use a rattle bag and a Primos call. It can do doe bleats and a cpl different pitches of grunts. I will change the pitch of grunts sometimes but never really use the doe bleat. I grunted in a couple nice bucks last year that were a little too young. They didn't come running in but made it to me in about 10 minutes or so after grunting. Now when I rattle I have had some come running in to me in the matter of seconds, especially younger bucks. Some people like using real rattling antlers but a bag is more convienient for me and seem to do the trick. I rattled once last weekend and had a young buck come check it out.


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

I will blind call a grunt call and doe bleat can from opening day on. I have had feeding bucks both big and small come to the bleat can. As for rattling, about the 3rd. week in Oct. I start light rattling, not too loud and barely tic the ends of the points together. If you see a a buck far off that wont respond to the grunt call, you can try this and keep getting more aggressive and louder with it. Ive had big bucks charge from a couple hundred yards or more to find the source of the sound. Just be careful, they will almost always circle down wind before coming into shooting range.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Lot of good advise. But were we used to hunt i could watch a few hunters from the next hill. Enough to know that no one knows how a deer will react to a call, rattling or grunt. I have seen these guys actually scare deer. If im around others i prefer to let them make all the noise. Lol. Ive killed big bucks that were walking away from them looking over their shoulders. If hunting a area to ky self. Much preferred. I only call or grunt if they start to walk away. Some times it brings them in. Mostly scout out areas were i know theyll be.. much better then calling.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

paulboomer1 said:


> Just be careful, they will almost always circle down wind before coming into shooting range.


I second this...so use as much scent control as possible and put cover scent downwind of u

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

